# Bikewhorder's Key to Identifying Unknown Parts



## Boris (Jul 1, 2013)

This sage advice comes from Bikewhorder. "When trying to identify unknown parts, just stare at them real hard, that often seems to work."


----------



## vincev (Jul 1, 2013)

Dave keep staring at a globe and maybe you will find Canada.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 1, 2013)

The trick is to not look at the part but "though" it.   The power of staring is similar to brute force, if it isn't working your not using enough of it.


----------



## vincev (Jul 1, 2013)

When Dave stares I would =not call it brute force but maybe staring stupidly.


----------

